
New images of Saturn’s walnut-shaped moon Pan dazzle scientists - suprgeek
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/03/new-images-of-saturns-walnut-shaped-moon-dazzle-scientists/
======
foobar1962
Proof that reality is a simulation: somebody forgot to finish rendering Pan.

